# Lavender ok when pregnant?



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

My sister is pregnant. She is an Estethician. They told her at work that she can not use lavender and that there are other herbs that she can not use in her practice. I don't see why she wouldn't be able to use lavender. Have you ever heard of this? What should I warn her about?


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I've never heard this. In fact, my midwife is an herbalist and she makes a pregnancy tea with lavender in it. So I think who ever told your sister this is wrong.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Ditto. That's wrong. My pregnancy book recommends lavender tea, and using lavender essential oil in baths. I use it all the time.


----------



## erth mama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
I have just done my first segment of training to become an aromatherapist and am only on my 4th class of herbology, but as far as i have studied ( and asked my aromatherapy teacher) lavender is fine to use in a herbal preparation like a tea, but during the first trimester stay away from using the essential oil. I realize there is mixed information out there, but even as a lavender oil addict, i'm gonna stay away from it until my second trimester. blessings, erth mama


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

So glad to hear that!! I have been soaking myself in lavender the past 3 weeks. I'll be 40 wks on Friday, so am about to give birth to a lavender baby!!!


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

I can understand staying away from stimulating oils during the first trimester, but I am surprised lavender would be an issue. I used it a lot in labour- it was great for relaxation.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

The concern may have to do with the quality of the essential oil, in terms of what is used to preserve it. I did talk to someone recently who makes lavender products and she uses only natural preservatives like thyme oil and I forget what else; she said that many commercial lavender oil products use a chemical additive. So maybe that is the concern?? Although I'd think that would be true of any essential oil, not just lavender.


----------



## erth mama (Feb 7, 2005)

if we are just talking about pure essential oil of lavender, not some questionable product made with it, it shouldn't have any preservatives in it. I do know for sure that essential oil of thyme is to be avoided entirely during pregnancy. It is very strong and should be used very carefully even when not pregnant. peace.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

What does lavander do bad in the first trimester? I use lavendar EO for everything. I didn't stop using it during my first trimester, it didn't even occur to me. What does it do? In what way should you not use it? Topically? for scent? when is it bad and when is it OK? It's too late for me now but I want to know for future reference.


----------



## erth mama (Feb 7, 2005)

good question.I am not completeley sure, in my books it just mentions to wait until after the first trimester to use it,but it doesn't mention why, but i will try to find out. I am wondering if it is a mild emmenagogue ( promotes menstral discharge) and in the case of a history of miscarriage the information is speaking on the safe side. But I will look into it as I am already going through lavender withdrawl.....


----------



## Divaostrich (Feb 19, 2004)

When I was researching EO in the beginning of this pregnancy I ran across the info a few times that lavendar was an emmenagogue and to avoid it in the first trimester.....of course its been a while and I can't remember what books or articles those were that said this so I'm not the biggest help here :LOL .


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

My "Natural Pregnancy Book" by Aviva Romm recommends lavender, both tea to drink, and essential oil for baths and massage oils, for anytime during pregnancy. She is a midwife and herbalist.


----------

